# Mountainbiken Anfang Januar am Gardasee?



## zozoon (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

überlege Anfang Januar ein paar Tage am Gardasee zu verbringen. 
Was meint ihr, macht es Sinn das MTB mitzunehmen? 
Wäre ja schon irgendwie cool ein paar Höhenmeter machen zu können. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir Tipps geben. 
Ggf. gleich mit GPS-Tourendaten. 

Danke


----------



## freeridealex (12. Dezember 2011)

Januar am Lago? - Na klar, das geht schon, wenn Du Dir im Klaren bist, dass die richtig langen Anstiege wohl eher nicht machbar sind. Bevor Du Dein Bike einpackst solltest Du Dir unbedingt mal die Web-cams von dort ansehen, dann weisst Du schon mal, wieviel Schnee bis wohin liegt.
Ich war selber schon im Dezember und Januar am Lago (mit Bike) und es war auch schön.
Damals bin ich noch nach Moser gefahren und von daher kann man sagen, dass alle Touren im unteren Höhenbereich fahrbar sind (Marocche, Pianaura teilweise, Rocchetta möglich). Ich konnte damals sogar den Dosso dei Roveri-Trail fahren und der startet auf knapp 1200m ü.M.
Wenns allerdings bis Riva runtergeschneit hat, dann wirds ziemlich "Essig" sein mit biken. Guckst Du Wetterbericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emvau (12. Dezember 2011)

Für den Fall, dass kein gscheiter Wintereinbruch kommt, überlegen wir auch gerade, nach Neujahr für 3-4 Tage runterzufahren. Klar kann man das nur kurzfristig entscheiden. 

Ich frage mich da gerade, wo man da am besten absteigt. Unsere sonstigen Unterkünfte sind mir da zu sehr Marke Leichtbau. Nicht zu großes Haus und Sauna mit nettem Ruhebereich wären optimal.

Rocchetta, Dosso und Velo Freeride oder Anaconda über Corno wären die Touren, die ich gerne machen würde. San Giovanni/ Bocca di Tovo wäre auch noch was.

BTW: Wie schaut 's aktuell mit 'm Schnee dort aus?


----------



## wof (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Wir sind schon seit 10 Jahren, anfang Januar am Gardasee.

-- einmal hat es die ganze Woche geregnet und geschneit..

-- die anderen Jahre war es immer OK (1 Regentag), sonst ging bis 800hm alles, auf der Sonnenseite sogar noch weiter rauf..

bilder von 2011 -- http://www.wofbikebox.de/service/bilder/..

Wir fahren am 6. auf jeden fall wieder...

---

Aber beachten, es ist total tote "Hose" -- es haben ein paar Wirtschaften offen, in Riva alle Läden, Torbole ist total zu...

---

Gruß Peter


----------



## emvau (17. Dezember 2011)

Tolle Bilder,allerdings kaum Touren in einer gewissen Höhe. Habt ihr da auch das Rennrad dabei?

Wir sind zwar nicht auf Radfahren angewiesen, da wir auch Skitouren gehen, aber heuer reizt mich das ungemein. Na mal sehen...

Für Unterkunftstipps mit kuscheligem Wellness wäre ich immer noch sehr dankbar.


----------



## wof (17. Dezember 2011)

..wir haben CycleCross Räder, da steht meistens eine Tour Richtung Brenzone an.. oder richtung Sarche, Cavedine See, Cavedine Tal, Passo Balino, Ponte Arche, Mori, mit ein paar schönen Schotterwegen macht das auch spass.. -- wir haben auch immer die Schneeschuhe dabei, Stivo und Tremalso geben da einige Touren her.. 

mit wellness haben wir nichts -- eine flasche rot & weiß und ein paar "bredla" reicht uns..


----------



## dertutnix (18. Dezember 2011)

neujahr am lago? wer macht denn sowas...

gut, wenn das auto viel platz hat, denn bike, schneeschuhe, langläufer, telemarker sind absolutes muss. ob alles eingesetzt werden kann? schau ma mal...


----------



## wof (18. Dezember 2011)

..das Feuerwerk in Riva nicht verpassen -- bester Platz vor dem Sole (das mache extra an Silvester auf) ..


----------



## zozoon (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub ich werde das mal probieren, wenn das Wetter passt. 

Kann mir jemand ein paar Touren nennen, die nicht zu weit nach oben gehen, aber trotzdem interessant sind.


----------



## freeridealex (21. Dezember 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde das mal probieren, wenn das Wetter passt.
> 
> Kann mir jemand ein paar Touren nennen, die nicht zu weit nach oben gehen, aber trotzdem interessant sind.


 
Wie schon gesagt, das ist abhängig von der Schneelage. Ich versuchs trotzdem:
- Marocche-Runde über Arco, Dro nach Pietramurata und durch die Marocche aber lieber Richtung Drena (Trail Richtung Monte di Cavedine nicht zum E-Werk). Weiter nach Braila und den unteren Pianauratrail (Grotten) nach Arco.
- Laghel-Runde über Arco nach Laghel di Sopra und über Trail runter nach Ceniga und wieder Arco (recht kurz)
- Campi oder Capanna Grassi: auf Strasse von Riva nach Campi und den Trail (402) zur Bastione. Wenn kein Schnee dann höher rauf bis zur Capanna und den 402 weiter oben nehmen.
- Ponaleweg nach Pregasina und weiter zur Malga Palaer (Schnee?) ggf. Pso Rocchetta und über den 422 runter. Man könnte aber auch den 117 oder 101 runter nach Limone nehmen, je nach Fahrtechnik.
- Wenns ganz gut mit dem Wetter aussieht geht evtl auch die Route von Limone/Vesio zum pso Nota und runter über den Tunnelweg bzw. cima Sospiri.
Bei Torbole kannst dann aber auch Richtung Altissimo hochfahren (soweit es eben geht) und dann in den 601 oder Sentiero della pace oder Dosso dei Roveri einsteigen. 

Insgesamt geht halt net soviel, wenn Schnee liegt, aber wer nicht wagt, ...

Viel Spass, Alex


----------



## wof (21. Dezember 2011)

.. das geht alles (ausser es hat schnee in Riva!!), in den schattenstellen, wo den ganzen Tag keine Sonne hinkommt, wie Campi oder Drena ist es sehr kühl und teilweise dauerfrost...

im Sarca Tal gibt es im Winter noch sehr viele Weglein durch die Olivenhaine -- z.B zum Tenno See.. oder sowas http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.92680.html ..

gr Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundaydrive+r (26. Dezember 2011)

Aktuell hatte der Uncle im Lago Fred was von 1400m mit Schnee gesagt. Mal sehen, wie das Ende Januar dann aussieht, dieses Jahr sah es auf dem Stivo Ende Januar so aus 





Blick rüber zum Altissimo - aber wandern hat auch Spaß gemacht


----------



## zozoon (31. Dezember 2011)

Schaut soweit ganz gut aus. Bis 1500 Meter überhaupt kein Schnee, drüber auch nur etwas. Wetter soll auch passen, zumindest was die Wochenvorhersage sagt. 

Ich werde es probieren. Kann mir jemand ein paar coole *Bike & Hike* Touren nennen, die zu dieser Zeit gehen würden. Danke


----------



## emvau (2. Januar 2012)

Heute ist leider Niederschlag dort.  Mist! Wären sonst mit Sicherheit am Mittwoch da gewesen.

Kann irgendjemand einen Schneebericht von heute abgeben? 

Der Gipfel östlich Rampi di Ledro ist besonders schön. (Caplone?) Muss man aber bei Schnee über die Ostflanke machen. Vom Süden aus könnte das gefährlich werden.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## isartrails (2. Januar 2012)

War selbst grad kurz vor Sylvester dort und bin zwei Touren gefahren.
Wir hatten Glück und zwei sonnige Tage erwischt. Es war aber trotzdem a-schkalt, vor allem in den schattigen Lagen.

Mein aktueller Eindruck:
Schnee ist nicht das Problem. Man kommt problemlos bis auf 1400 Meter hoch, ohne sich nasse Füsse zu holen.
Eher schon die niedrigen Temperaturen in Verbindung mit dem Wind am Gardasee. Wenn einem selbst bei plus 5 Grad die steife Brise ins Gesicht bläst, ist der Spaß auf dem Bike schnell vorbei.
So gegen 14-15 Uhr waren wir so durchgefroren, dass nur noch sofortige Rückkehr ins Quartier half.
In Torbole hat übrigens die GardaThermae eröffnet, Wellness pur. Gerade richtig nach so kalten Tagen.


----------



## emvau (2. Januar 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> In Torbole hat übrigens die GardaThermae eröffnet, Wellness pur. Gerade richtig nach so kalten Tagen.


Danke, das kannte ich noch nicht. Na dann schau mer mal, ob es heute Nacht
nicht zu viel herhaut. Und wegen der Kälte. Wir radeln dann einfach im Skitourenoutfit mit Winterstiefeln, vlt sogar mit Skihelm und Skibrille. Das geht schon!


----------



## zozoon (7. Januar 2012)

Wer dem Schnee-Matsch-Wetter fliehen will und aufs Biken nicht verzichten kann, kann ich den Lago empfehlen. Sonnenschein, 8 Grad, so gut wie kein Wind. Schnee überhaupt kein Problem. Bin heute bis 1.200 Meter hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridealex (10. Januar 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> Wer dem Schnee-Matsch-Wetter fliehen will und aufs Biken nicht verzichten kann, kann ich den Lago empfehlen. Sonnenschein, 8 Grad, so gut wie kein Wind. Schnee überhaupt kein Problem. Bin heute bis 1.200 Meter hoch.


 
Na wie wars denn am Lago? Fotos???


----------



## UncleHo (10. Januar 2012)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Na wie wars denn am Lago? Fotos???



Du kannst "wars" mit "ist" austauschen, aber das Ergebnis bleibt das gleiche: Sonnig.  

Temperaturen Mittags für die nächsten Tage um die 14°16°. 

Einen halben Regentag in diesem Jahr wollen wir der Chronik halber aber nicht verschweigen.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Januar 2012)

Ja sonnig war's auch übern 6.1.
Aber nordseitig hatte es in schattenlöchern "schöne " Eislöchern , 
Die zu netten ( wenn man nicht selbst betroffen war ) auf Popo runterrutsch Aktionen geführt haben. Auch schon um 1000 m
Zp Auffahrt Passo notta ( über ponale Str ) super
Runter Richtung  ledro See ( molina )  ganz schön eisig (das obere 1/3)


----------



## Tatü (10. Januar 2012)

das klingt super. ich werde es am Donnerstag mal testen


----------



## UncleHo (10. Januar 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Ja sonnig war's auch übern 6.1.
> Aber nordseitig hatte es in schattenlöchern "schöne " Eislöchern ,
> Die zu netten ( wenn man nicht selbst betroffen war ) auf Popo runterrutsch Aktionen geführt haben. Auch schon um 1000 m
> Zp Auffahrt Passo notta ( über ponale Str ) super
> Runter Richtung  ledro See ( molina )  ganz schön eisig (das obere 1/3)



Schließlich ist Winter... 

Aber 1/3 würde ich es jetzt nicht nennen. z.T. Eisig bis nach der ersten Betonrampe (abwärts)... danach geht's ohne Probleme, zumindest als ich da zwischen den Feiertagen das letzte Mal, allerdings rauf bin... Aber bitte keine Diskussion jetzt, welche die "richtige" Fahrtrichtung ist...


----------



## trhaflhow (10. Januar 2012)

UncleHo schrieb:


> Schließlich ist Winter...
> 
> Aber 1/3 würde ich es jetzt nicht nennen. z.T. Eisig bis nach der ersten Betonrampe (abwärts)... danach geht's ohne Probleme, zumindest als ich da zwischen den Feiertagen das letzte Mal, allerdings rauf bin... Aber bitte keine Diskussion jetzt, welche die "richtige" Fahrtrichtung ist...



Ok du kennst dich dort besser aus 
Gefühlt waren es das obere 1/3. Und die Betonrampe, die du erwähnst war
fast komplett eisig. Dort war auch das zusammen ( neben) mit Bike auf Popo  ) ....

Aber die Gegend  " zona archioligica" ( das mit den Fröschen und Buddhas )
und Marocche war gut


----------



## zozoon (10. Januar 2012)

Also wie geschrieben, ist wunderschön dort. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Samstag über die alte Ponalestraße über Pergesina rauf auf 946 Meter zum  Malga Palaer. Alles bestens. Von Schnee, Eis oder sonstigem keine Spur.  
Sonntag anfangs die alte Ponalestraße und dann über Pre und Molina rauf  zum Legro See. Auf dem Weg genau zwei Mal etwa 5 Meter eisig. Ansonsten  alles frei. Aber halt kühler, weil die ganze Strecke im Tal ist. Würde  eher empfehlen rauf zum Tenno-See oder die Strecke wie oben beschrieben  zum Malga Palar. Oder das gesammte Sarche-Tal um Arco rum. Bis 1.200 Meter geht alles locker, wenn sonnenseitig  sogar recht schön und angenehm. Wer verfroren ist, sollte jedoch erst ab  11 Uhr losfahren, weil davor noch etwas kühl. Aber dafür gibts ja  entsprechende Kleidung.
(Bild 1: Blick von ca. 1000 Höhenmeter auf Riva runter, Bild 2: Alte Ponalestraße, Bild 3: Lago di Ledro, Bild 4: Malga Palaer auf 946 Meter)


----------



## freeridealex (11. Januar 2012)

Schöne pics  und mein Neid ist Euch sicher. Darf mich hier im Büro auf den nächsten Urlaub freuen (Juni). Über Weihnachten und Neujahr war leider nix drin.
Viel Spass noch.


----------



## wof (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo, wir sind (leider) auch wieder zurück. Dieses mal (mal wieder!!) top Wetter. Teilweise bis zu 30°C auf dem Balkon.. -- aber auch Frostecken mit Glatteis.  pics gibt es hier: http://www.wofbikebox.de/service/bilder/

gr Peter


----------



## wof (2. Februar 2012)

..es ist zwar jetzt schon anfang Februar.. aber so sieht es am Gardasee mit Schnee aus..

http://www.meteogarda.it/webcam.php

schnell schauen, sonst ist es schon wieder weg..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Sigi- (11. Februar 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie die Schneelage am Lago ( Vesio) zur Zeit so aussieht? Hab vor ggf. in den Faschingsferien zum biken hin zu fahren. Die Temperatur an sich würde mich gar nich stören...soll ja über 0 sein. (-; Aber wenn auf höhe Passo Nota sehr viel Schnee liegen würde, wärs glaub ich eher nich so sinnvoll. Danke schon mal...


----------



## UncleHo (13. Februar 2012)

-Sigi- schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie die Schneelage am Lago ( Vesio) zur Zeit so aussieht? Hab vor ggf. in den Faschingsferien zum biken hin zu fahren. Die Temperatur an sich würde mich gar nich stören...soll ja über 0 sein. (-; Aber wenn auf höhe Passo Nota sehr viel Schnee liegen würde, wärs glaub ich eher nich so sinnvoll. Danke schon mal...



Schneetechnisch sieht's immer noch ziemlich gut aus... D.h. es hat zwar bis auf Seehöhe heruntergeschneit gehabt, mehr als ein paar Zentimeter sind allerdings nicht zustande gekommen, wobei es westlich vom See mehr geschneit hat,, als auf der Ostseite. Problematisch könnte sein, dass man aufgrund der niedrigen Temperaturen auf ziemlich viel Eisplatten trifft... Mal sehen wie sich die Temperaturen in den nächsten Tagen entwickeln.


----------



## -Sigi- (13. Februar 2012)

Super danke, das hört sich Ja ganz versöhnlich an... wenn man Wetter.com glauben darf, solls bis 8 grad warm werden. Vielleicht taut ja noch bisschen was weg.


----------



## -Sigi- (20. Februar 2012)

So...Die Vorfreude steigt angesichts der Vorhersagen für die Woche: ''bis zu 16 Grad''!!! Dann müssten die letzten Eisplatten bestimmt auch bald weg sein! Nimmt denn die Gondel zur Zeit Biker mit auf den Baldo? Deutet grad alles auf einsamste Trails bei wahnnsinns Wetter hin! Bilder folgen nächste Woche!


----------



## UncleHo (20. Februar 2012)

-Sigi- schrieb:


> So...Die Vorfreude steigt angesichts der Vorhersagen für die Woche: ''bis zu 16 Grad''!!! Dann müssten die letzten Eisplatten bestimmt auch bald weg sein! Nimmt denn die Gondel zur Zeit Biker mit auf den Baldo? Deutet grad alles auf einsamste Trails bei wahnnsinns Wetter hin! Bilder folgen nächste Woche!



Einsamste Trails ja, Wetter auch vielversprechend, aber Gondel ist noch nicht... Ich glaub die Bahn steht im Moment eh komplett, da oben kein Skibetrieb möglich ist...


----------



## maze665 (20. Februar 2012)

hallo.

bin lagoneuling und habe vor anfang nächster woche, 28/29.02, an den lago zu fahren undich hätte nun ein paar fragen an die experten!

das wetter sollja nicht so schlecht werden und die temperaturen wohl auch passen!
weiss jemand wie es nun derzeit schneetechnisch aussieht?

habe vor mit meiner freundin runter zu fahren! will eigentlich nur mein 29er hardtail und das 26er hardtail meiner begleitung mitnehmen! also keine extremen trails oder ähnliches!

am liebsten ein paargemütliche touren mit genug höhenmetern und schönen abfahrten mit schönen aussichten! die gröberen sachen würde ich dann gern allein im september mal machen! 

vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen wo ich am besten nächtigen soll? ich dachte eher an den norden am see. sprich riva,torbole etc!
 was eignet sich denn am besten als ausgangspunkt für kleinere touren?

ausserdem würd ich gerne diese alte passstrasse mit den vielen tunneln machen! wie nennt sich die? und wo startet die?


meine fragen mögen blöd klingen aber irgendwann mussich ja mal anfangen jemanden zu fragen! 

hoffe auf verständniss und auf antworten bzw tipps!
vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## zozoon (20. Februar 2012)

Das ist die alte Ponalestraße. Da startest direkt am westlichen Ausgang der Uferstraße aus Riva raus. Nicht zu übersehen. Dann kannst gut weiterfahren über Pregesina rauf zum Malga Palaer auf 946 Meter. Schöne Aussichten sind garantiert. Ca. 900 - 1000 Höhenmeter. Grundsätzlich Forstwege. Sehr zu empfehlen in Hinsicht auf deine Vorgaben.


----------

